# my mini cube



## peipeiowen (Feb 19, 2009)

this cube made by TaiWAN.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice!! Is it a DIY? You should make a video of how it turns...


----------



## aegius1r (Feb 19, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> Nice!! Is it a DIY? You should make a video of how it turns...



it's not a DIY. it's better than other small cubes, but still hard to turn fast


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, nice cube, but what does this have to do with *Blindfold Cubing*?


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess he bought it blindfolded.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

tim said:


> I guess he bought it blindfolded.


Moved it anyway


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 19, 2009)

You can take off the caps, there are adjustable screws.


----------



## live2die (Feb 24, 2009)

where did you get yours im looking for one cuz i just got two mins in the mail and they are **** and are gonna fall apart im looking for like a rubiks brand one


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it are the DX ones, I already have a white one "mini marasu cube" or something like that and it's amazzzzingggg, I ordered 2 black ones


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 26, 2009)

it's from a taiwanese cube store called maru cubershop, i think

http://maru.tw/index.php?page=shop....category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=30


BTW it has springs


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 26, 2009)

if you'd have a trip back to taiwan you GOT TO buy their 紳藍 core&screw+spring set, 
they are sold only in taiwan, 
and people from the taiwanese forum all said that it's the best core ever


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 26, 2009)

It appears they are the same manufacturers of the various sticker patterns on DX (musical notes, maze, dice, etc). http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=30

This poses a question: are they DIYs? I noticed that the cubes don't have corner caps (and maru's DIYs do).

daniel: What about the DIYs? Are they any good?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> It appears they are the same manufacturers of the various sticker patterns on DX (musical notes, maze, dice, etc). http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=9&Itemid=30
> 
> This poses a question: are they DIYs? I noticed that the cubes don't have corner caps (and maru's DIYs do).
> 
> daniel: What about the DIYs? Are they any good?





what do you mean? they sells various diys (type a, c, d, THIS, and the 紳藍DIY)


i heard their type C are good, but definetly buy the 紳藍 DIYs 


THIS DIY is the one with the clear core, but they aren't very durable, though the cubies are smooth without a trace of molding lines or imperfection.



BTW maru.tw don't sell it out of country



P.S. THIS is also called taiwanese DIY


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> what do you mean? they sells various diys (type a, c, d, THIS, and the *紳藍DIY*)



I meant that one, sorry about not being specific.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean? they sells various diys (type a, c, d, THIS, and the *紳藍DIY*)
> ...



im not sure because i dont HAVE one, but the core has great feedbacks


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get the mini cubes from DX:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19887
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20017

I'm VERY tempted to buy one (so portable!). Does anyone know if it works well with silicone spray lubricant?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got my maru mini in the mail today. I'm quite impressed. Its smaller than I thought (half as wide as a regular cube in each direction) but it still turns pretty well. I lubed mine but am still waiting on it to dry. I want to try loosening the screws but I can't find a screwdriver that will fit at the moment.

Well crap, it just broke 
I was about to say how well it was responding to the lube, when half of the pieces just popped out. One of the center caps fell off, screw and all. It wont screw back in. I see marks all over the plastic now. I think the jig-a-loo softened it too much.


----------



## panyan (Mar 10, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 11, 2009)

Crap, I just ordered one. Note to self, no lube.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> [...]
> Well crap, it just broke
> I was about to say how well it was responding to the lube, when half of the pieces just popped out. One of the center caps fell off, screw and all. It wont screw back in. I see marks all over the plastic now. I think the jig-a-loo softened it too much.



No Jig a Loo for my mini cube, then...

Has anyone tried silicon spray?


----------



## peedu (Apr 15, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Well crap, it just broke
> I was about to say how well it was responding to the lube, when half of the pieces just popped out. One of the center caps fell off, screw and all. It wont screw back in. I see marks all over the plastic now. I think the jig-a-loo softened it too much.



Hey!

I ordered both black and white Maru Mini-s from DealExtreme.
One of the screwes of the black one unscrewed in 10 moves. White is OK. Inspecting the black cube I noticed that there was a crack at that end of the core where the screw came loose.
Later in the evening I unscrewed all the centers and tried to figure out if a drop of superglue would fix the core. Trying to widen the crack a bit, a small piece of core came off. Then I also tried the other ends of the core also. 2 more small pieces came off. Decided that I have nothing to lose and glued them back. Then finally the core broke into 2 halves. Both pieces having 2 small tubes with the screw hole and 2 half-tubes. Sort of if you would cut a cube between LF edge, BR edge and diagonally U face from ULF corner to UBR corner and D face from DLF to DBR corner. I glued these pieces also.
Sanded the springs also just to be sure.
After several solves (I'm carrying at least one of the small ones in the pocket all the time) one of the centers came off again. I was able to find all the pieces from the grass. Then I glued that particular screw into the core. It works again. Black one (the broken) is much loose at the moment, White feels better. I think I will tighten the black one a bit.

I have lubed both with silicone stick (not spray). Turtle wax rubber care stick is it called. I'm not even sure if this is appropriate lube for any twisty puzzle.

Moral of the story is: if the Maru mini cube screws just fall off you can check for cracks in the core. Maybe you are able to fix them with just some glue. Sanding the springs is also a good idea. Sometimes you just feel the springs unwinding inside the cube.

Now the question is: The cubes that broke - were they black or white? Could it be that a big box of black Maru Minis was dropped so that the cores broke and the whites are OK?

Peedu

PS: I just tightened the screws on the black cube. Much better.


----------



## panyan (Apr 15, 2009)

my white one has a cracked core (blue side) and when i was using it, the centre/screw/spring and all pieces came off - never mind


----------



## peedu (Apr 16, 2009)

Yesterday the other cube also started with 1 center coming off.
Cracks in that core also. I applied some glue. Let's see how does it behave now.

Peedu


----------



## OneKube (Apr 18, 2009)

$60? what (blah)


----------



## iggyzizzle (Apr 23, 2009)

I ordered one of these cubes and it should be coming in soon.

It's sad to hear all these horror stories. I hope mine has a longer lifespan.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of a better mini cube than the maru mini?


----------

